# Need suggestions.



## Makkin (Mar 1, 2013)

I have never really like opera or classical music, but I absolutely love Ave Maria especially this one 



 I just want to know if there is more stuff like this around. Im guessing there is but whenever I look up generic terms like classical or opera music and click around it isnt that great. Also The first sentence is a bit of a lie, I really like some of the dramatical instrumentals in various movies if that helps at all. Just so you know I am mostly into rap/hip hop so this new taste is completely different to my friends.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

I tried to find some useful passages from 'Cavalleria Rusticana' (by Pietro Mascagni) for you on Youtube, which would contain terribly effectful churchsinging stuff and gorgeous orchestral fireworks, but alas, I'm afraid that Youtube has little quality to offer. So I suggest to give this _verismo_ one-act opera a try, look for the church-procession and find yourself a lifelong addict to opera...


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

ok, from what you're saying, I think what you should first look for is Lieder by Schubert, Schumann, R. Strauss etc.

I'll give you some tasters which I hope you'll enjoy:

R. Strauss: Beim Schlafengehen from his Vier letzte Lieder, which you should check if you've enjoyed it. R. Strauss is a great writer for the soprano voice.

R. Schumann: Der Nussbaum, Widmung and Ich Grolle nicht

not a lied per se, but this is probably the best interpretation of this gorgeous little Mozart piece: S'altro che lacrime.


----------



## Makkin (Mar 1, 2013)

Deggial, yes, I do like (not love) those but they are lacking in, the only word I can think of is dramatacism, which isnt even a word. Maybe its the drama of classical/opera that I like? Maybe media has gotten to me too much where I only hear music like this in dramatic moments, I do not know, all I know is that I like it and I want to hear more of it.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

oh, I see. I was actually going for more lyrical pieces, but there are plenty dramatic ones out there. Let's try some more:

Schubert's Erlkoning,

Saint-Saens's Mon coeur s'ouvre a ta voix,

Verdi's O don fatale.


----------



## Makkin (Mar 1, 2013)

Thnks for that im listening to Saint-Saens's Mon coeur s'ouvre a ta voix, its good and it is the kind of thing Im looking for, but still its missing something I cant quite put my finger on it, though I do really like those really high pitched vocal notes.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

What about Schubert's Gretchen am Spinnrade? Something of the lyricism of the Ave Maria, but with more drama.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

to be fair, it might take a bit to find exactly what will work for you.

as far as dramatic AND high pitched, I'm sure you know this one: Queen of the night.

another classic: Casta diva, soaring high notes and plenty drama (the choir is a mess...).

just for fun, here's a sprightly Baroque piece: Voglio tempo - some say Baroque is not dramatic, but you be the judge of this.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Makkin said:


> I really like some of the dramatical instrumentals in various movies if that helps at all.


Sounds like your ready for Puccini, the gateway opera drug of choice for myself and so many others:

Mimi introducing herself in _La Boheme _(sorry couldn't find one with English translation):





Popular aria from Gianni Schicchi, here used in a movie trailer:


----------



## suteetat (Feb 25, 2013)

Hmm... more dramatic, may be R. Strauss Zueignung might fit the bill.


----------

